# ASK A NURSE - painrelievers may affect fertility!



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi
I just read this article online concerning the fact that some pain relievers could affect fertility, so they recommend not taking cox-2 (?) drugs or nsaid's (like nurofen) a couple of weeks before trying to get pregnant.

what do you think guys? I definitely took nurofen the week before my iui as I'd had blinding headaches and that works best for me... fingers crossed.

here's the link to the page

http://my.webmd.com/content/article/84/98016.htm?z=3734_00000_1000_ts_02

Debbie


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I was also advised to stop certain painkillers before getting pregnant. Was on Voltarol which had to stop and was told to only take Paracetamol. We normally advise patients to only have paracetamol as well.

Ruth


----------

